# 2007 Opener?



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I know, I know, this years pheasant season just got started ... but it would help me plan next years trip if I knew what day the season opened next year. If that has not been decided now, when does ND Fish and Game set the season? Have a good one.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

No earlier than (and usually) the second Saturday in October. Last year was the earliest it could have been, this year it was the latest it could have been.

Looks like October 13 next year, according to my 2007 Team Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Calendar.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks nj,

That helps with our plans for a motel next year.
If you have a good winter your pheasant numbers should be very good.
Thanks again.


----------

